# I finished all of the blocks (pics)



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I finished the blocks for my great nephew's western themed quilt. I'm looking for fabric to set them now. I went with a star for each block. I learned a lot doing these blocks. Mostly, what not to do. LOL I was so afraid of all of these points, but it really wasn't too bad. Some of the blocks were challenging, but now I feel like there is nothing I can't handle.  

http://render2.snapfish.com/render2...?*KUp7BHSHqqy7XH6gXPna|Rup6lQQ|/of=50,590,442


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Those look so good. 
What is the lower left star? 

What kind of fabric are you looking for for the backing? light tan with horseshoes do anything for you? how much yardage?

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

the tan, with the horseshoe in the lower right - that's what I have more of.
Angie


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

It's called Annie's Choice on Quilter's Cache. It worked up really fast and it a very pretty square.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

This is really great! I so love star blocks! Now for the fun part... quilting it!


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

thats awesome!


----------



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

Oh Sandra, they are beautiful. You did a wonderful job. I love star blocks. And yes, now the fun part, quilting. Your gr-nephew is going to love this quilt.
:dance: Please post another picture when you get it all put together. I love looking at pictures of quilts.  

Winona


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Beautiful work. I just love it and I'm sure your nephew will to.


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

:hobbyhors I wanna see it finished too! Please? please? What a great job! Thanks! Gives me inspiration for my exploding Ohio Star quilts! What fun!

Thanks! LQ


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

OMG, Little Quaker. I googled the exploding Ohio star and it is beautiful. I've got to get my current projects finished and try that one out.


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

Please, it's Little Quacker..like in a duck, not a quaker...I don't want to take credit here where none is due. LOL 

I love Exploding Stars and especially the Ohio Star...perhaps I should put my goofy little definition in here.  I use the term "Exploding" to describe one huge quilt block. Like taking the Ohio Star Block and making it maybe 36" inches instead of just say 12 "...or even "Exploding" it out to 60 inches! It's a lot of fun to make one of these Exploding blocks for a bed quilt...all you do is make the one huge block itself and then add borders of choice and voila! You have a bed quilt!

You can have a great deal of fun planning and making the borders too...flying geese or hounds tooth maybe, made HUGE....etc.

Sometimes I'll get extra silly and for the middle block in my Exploding Ohio or Sawtooth Star I'll make a House Block with fun things lookin' out of the door or windows or even on the roof if it's a Xmas Quilt(reindeer?)....then put the points around it and keep going. Or you can of course start with a small "star" and just keep adding on making it bigger and bigger until you get to the size Star you want.

Enjoy the rest of the summer guys...it's winding down. We've been picking plums and berries like crazy...trying to beat the bears and birds to them. Cracks me up to be picking berries and see my 3 cattle dog posse being very busy pulling their lips back and nipping off those low growing berries! LOL It must be time to start an Autumn Quilt! LOL As usual..I'm late.  

LQ


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I have an autumn quilt wall hanging that I want to use on the front door. Maybe I'll get it done this year. LOL


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Absolutely gorgeous, Sandra!


----------



## pasotami (Jun 1, 2006)

Wow, that is beautiful. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Wow, Sandra, it's beautiful, and surely an heirloom he'll always treasure. Jan in Co


----------



## crashy (Dec 10, 2004)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

That is so pretty!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Yeah, and I got to see them in person,,,,,,,,,
They are even better in person!

Angie


----------

